# Hunting > Taxidermy >  Got a new trophy for the death Wall

## dannyb

Pic says it all really

----------


## veitnamcam

Blonde Thar?

----------


## dannyb

> Blonde Thar?


No the cyclist on the far end.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

> No the cyclist on the far end.


They are a dime a dozen....a blonde Thar on the other hand is something special!

----------


## 300CALMAN

> No the cyclist on the far end.


Been hunting Mission Bay???

 :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## dannyb

> They are a dime a dozen....a blonde Thar on the other hand is something special!


Too right the blond tahr I picked up for like $50 @ a flee market it's a nanny but couldn't leave it there, one day I'll shoot my own tahr for the wall.

----------


## Sideshow

I’d want my money back..... :Omg: our was the head skin buggered  :XD:

----------


## Moa Hunter

There is a small population of white / blond wild Tahr behind Tekapo and one or three can be seen from the road on the Rooney Group game farm up the Rangitata. Very cool to have one Danny, without the guilt of shooting such a rarity. A helicopter shooter from Ashley has a white hare, White Chamois and I think it was also a white magpie, certainly some other white rarity

----------


## dannyb

> I’d want my money back.....our was the head skin buggered


Ugly head  :Grin:

----------


## chainsaw

yes, I prefer cyclist stuffed and mounted.

----------


## Max Headroom

> Pic says it all really
> Attachment 117112


Was the head not good enough to mount?

----------


## Boaraxa

> yes, I prefer cyclist stuffed and mounted.


Duuude you want to stuff & mount another dude , what next rainbow stamp of approval for the forum  :ORLY:

----------


## Max Headroom

> Duuude you want to stuff & mount another dude , what next rainbow stamp of approval for the forum


Easy bro, I don't think you got that quite right.....

----------


## Boaraxa

> Easy bro, I don't think you got that quite right.....


Oh don't be fooled by those shaved legs...

----------


## Max Headroom

> Oh don't be fooled by those shaved legs...


Now there's shaved legs?

----------


## aetchell

Looks like you bagged a trial runner. They make me sick with their legolas like agility when they Co. E bounding down the rocky river beds without faltering. And then they have the cheek to say 'hi' as I'm huffing and puffing and trying not to slip on the rocks.

Bastards. 

Sent from my ELE-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

